# Smart Repairs can be good



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I found this
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=254605
It's nothing to do with me, but it may aleve some of the doubters fears :thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Nice, i like the picture of the chap removing the dent (now i thought it was going to be like a paintless removal, i know it also needs painted) then the next photo the dod of filler on there 

Very good job thought i must say! :thumb:


----------

